# Youde zephyrus with ni200 build



## Marzuq (27/8/15)

Ni200 32g 
2.4 ID
6 wraps 
0.11 ohm










Running at 30 joules and 210 degrees celcius



@Silver I had to do at least one

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (27/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> Ni200 32g
> 2.4 ID
> 6 wraps
> 0.11 ohm
> ...


And how is the vape compared to Kanthal?


----------



## Marzuq (27/8/15)

Andre said:


> And how is the vape compared to Kanthal?



this particular build works really well. Good flavour.On par with Kanthal. 
All other builds the flavour was very muted. Im still finding my feet with TC but will report back after a day or two.
One thing i did notice is that nickel struggles with the thicker juices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ohmen (27/8/15)

Andre said:


> And how is the vape compared to Kanthal?



I am curious too.
I'm not enjoying TC at all. Maybe I'm doing something wrong

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke187 (27/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> this particular build works really well. Good flavour.On par with Kanthal.
> All other builds the flavour was very muted. Im still finding my feet with TC but will report back after a day or two.
> One thing i did notice is that nickel struggles with the thicker juices.


Maybe its just the thinner gauge wire thats slowing down the performance?


----------



## Marzuq (27/8/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Maybe its just the thinner gauge wire thats slowing down the performance?



I did a build with 26g ni200 as well. And that was worse. The thinner Guage was definitely better performance wise

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yiannaki (27/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> I did a build with 26g ni200 as well. And that was worse. The thinner Guage was definitely better performance wise


I'm almost convinced that temp control with nickel is better suited to single coil builds.

All of the dual coil builds I have tried have been average.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm almost convinced that temp control with nickel is better suited to single coil builds.
> 
> All of the dual coil builds I have tried have been average.



I have been messing with single coils and I can't tell the difference. 32g not suited for single coil Imo. 

Honestly tho. I get better flavour on kanthal and even better flavour with nichrome80.


----------



## Yiannaki (27/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> I have been messing with single coils and I can't tell the difference. 32g not suited for single coil Imo.
> 
> Honestly tho. I get better flavour on kanthal and even better flavour with nichrome80.


With single coils I find my favourites to be 

28g 2.5 ID 8 wraps or 26g 3.0 ID 7/8 wraps. Perhaps give those a shot?


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> With single coils I find my favourites to be
> 
> 28g 2.5 ID 8 wraps or 26g 3.0 ID 7/8 wraps. Perhaps give those a shot?


Cool that sounds like a plan. I'll get some 28g over the weekend to try out and report back

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (28/8/15)

Looking forward to hearing your findings @Marzuq. I've also so far had a pretty average experience with dual nickel builds. I twisted some 28g nickel with 28g kanthal and actually enjoyed that abit more. Still not as good as my experience with Kanthal.


----------



## sneakydino (28/8/15)

I tried many times to build tc on the zephyrus..every single time i get a weird taste..maybe its my wire ?


----------



## Riaz (28/8/15)

sneakydino said:


> I tried many times to build tc on the zephyrus..every single time i get a weird taste..maybe its my wire ?


which wire are you using?


----------



## sneakydino (28/8/15)

vaportech ni200


----------



## vapeshifter (2/9/15)

The occ ni200 coils available from sir vape works like a charm

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## vapeshifter (22/11/15)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffnpuff (22/11/15)

Marzuq said:


> Ni200 32g
> 2.4 ID
> 6 wraps
> 0.11 ohm
> ...



Yeesh, nicely done! I don't think people realize how small that deck is. 

With regards to Ni200 gauges and builds : 32/30 for dual; 28 and lower for singles (Unless you have a deck big to handle big enough dual coils for the 0.05-0.1 Ohm limit of a mod)


----------

